# Thoughts on Honda Rancher 4x4 400



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to see how you all felt about Honda's Rancher 400? Looking at a 2007 model with 4x4 wheel drive, auto shift or you can manually shift with buttons.
Just looking for some thoughts here and to see if anyone has one and if they like it. Thanks....Stretch


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim, that's what I have!! Mines a 450 with the same features. I love it and would never have anything else. I got mine in 2003 new and have never had a moments problem.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

They're great atvs. It should last for years and years. The only trouble I've seen with them is with the drum brakes. Why Honda insists on staying in the dark ages with the drum brakes on their utility quads is beyond me.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

They are great bikes. rugged as a tank, a great transmission. engine breaking is super.I have the 680 Rincon now but like the 400 AT FA much better. Southern Honda Powersports in Chattanooga had some great deals on these bikes a couple months ago, don't know if that special is still runniong on them or not, but the savings was worth the drive down for pick up.







[/IMG]


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I really appreciate it. I ended up picking one up, been out working on breaking it in today. I got a pretty good deal and its got a few more things than I wanted. I really like the way it handles and stops, have not opened it up yet as I am still breaking it in, but seems like it has plenty of power if you need it. I just wish it was not going to be raining all day tomorrow.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Stretch, you may want to check the differentials on the 400, Honda has a bad habit of not filling the differentials with oil before they leave the dealerships. Both the Rincon and the 400 I bought were very low of gear oil when I brought them home, do a search and you will find it is quite common. Hope you enjoy the quad, I don't think you will have any problems with it.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, I will check that out today while I clean it up. Dealer said he checked all fluids but I know how that goes (what they say and what they do is always different after the sale). Again thanks for the heads up, so far I love the new toy.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

I upgraded the rims and tires.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You need to get some gold teeth to go with those fancy rims. I have a 4x4 rancher that is 2 years old and I love it.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

LMAO...  I cant afford gold teeth now  

I got the rims and tires from a friend, did not plan on doing anything to it, but he made me a great deal on those and the bag on the back.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim, Bring it down to the Wayne this spring and I'll help you get it dirty 
That's way to pretty right now.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

OMFG Flash, you bought something that didn't have a CHEVY LOGO on it? What's the world come to?!?!?!!

You need some spinner rims on that puppy, without a doubt 

Nice ride.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Stretch said:


> have not opened it up yet as I am still breaking it in


Forget about the 'break in' stuff they tell you. Ride it now like you intend to ride it later. Motors are made these days with very tight tolerances, so breaking in really isn't necessary. In fact, if you baby it too much now, you'll do more harm than good down the road. The only thing you want to avoid is mashing the throttle down while the engine is not up to running temp.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for that info Het. I have not been babying it, but did not think I should open it up, good to know I can see what it does, and today is a great day to be riding  

Hey Dale it is not so clean anymore


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Man did I get that ATV at the right time, with the weather we have had I have been having a blast out in the snow and ice. I am lucky in that my neighbors have a farm across the road and they let me ride anytime I want, just cant damage the crops when they put them in. So far everywhere I point that thing it goes  
Got the break in hours almost complete, made a appointment this week to get the first service and then they say my 3 year warranty is covered, even if I do my own oil changes. FYI Deadwood, I asked about the diff fluid ( I also checked mine after what you had told me), and they change both the front and the back diff fluid as part of the first 20 hours scheduled maintance.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Just took it in for the break in work. I was told I HAD to have this work done on time or it would void my warranty. Talked with the guy about what they do and the price. I told him sure seems like alot of $$ for only changing a few fluids, all the $$ seems to be for labor and the quad is "new". We chatted for a minute and he said he would work with me on the cost. They seem to get you coming and going at dealerships.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride, that's one sweet ATV


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I will stand by Honda ATVs. We have a couple of honda fourtrax 300s and they have stood up to everything. Float them, bury them and ride the p*** out of them, they wont let you down.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Stretch said:


> Just took it in for the break in work. I was told I HAD to have this work done on time or it would void my warranty. Talked with the guy about what they do and the price. I told him sure seems like alot of $$ for only changing a few fluids,


I agree, the 20 hour checkup is a scam. They charge you what, $160 tochange two quarts of oil? I've always done it myself on my quads and never had a problem with any warranty related issues.

I would recommend that you have the valves adjusted at 100 hours. Also, with atv theft running rampant, get insurance on it. I have mine through Markel Insurance. It's very cheap. Their number is 888-755-4288.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Stretch
I have the Honda 400 4x4 FA and I love it...... I put a snow plow on it this year and man can it push the snow. I have never used the electric shift just because the automatic is much more convienent LOL plus Im lazy 
Enjoy you new ride........
Bassy


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

cant go wrong with a honda great quads and will last you forever


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Bassy, the AT is what I have. I usually leave it in auto shift but have used the electronic shifter buttons a few times. I too like the auto shift as I am lazy also.

For the break in tune up, the only fluids they changed were the oil and the diffs. That is why I "discussed" the price with the guy, he ended up seeing things my way  I did have him verify thru Honda that I do have the extended warranty for 3 years. So now I am good to go  

Even though I did not really want the GPS option that it has, I have found it to be a real nice feature.

Het, I just got it insured Saturday. Even though it stays in my LOCKED barn, I also bought a plastic coated chain and lock to put thru the tires, took me to long to get it I sure dont want some low life coming and stealing it!!!


----------

